# White Man Calls Police On Black Man For Foul During Basketball Game



## Shula (Jul 19, 2018)

This dude should be embarrassed. Hand in your gonads.
(Hope this is in the right forum since it was reported on AJPlus)


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2018)

These calls are obviously not coincidence happening with this kind of frequency by accident. Can black Twitter use it's ex white husband finding skills to track down the clandestine group that's organizing these police calls?


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 19, 2018)

Shula said:


> This dude should be embarrassed. Hand in your gonads.
> (Hope this is in the right forum since it was reported on AJPlus)



This seems like they are trying to parody the current pattern of 911 calls...is this for real?


----------



## demlew (Jul 19, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> This seems like they are trying to parody the current pattern of 911 calls...is this for real?



It's real (can't embed it):
https://nypost.com/2018/07/17/man-calls-cops-after-hard-foul-in-pickup-basketball-game/


----------



## Shula (Jul 19, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> This seems like they are trying to parody the current pattern of 911 calls...is this for real?



Yes, it is real. I read about it as the black guy was typing it out on Twitter. I didn't decide to post until this news agency published it. The odd part is the dude who called the cops didn't leave after the incident as if people would want to engage with him after that.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 19, 2018)

This warrants a thecoli style post:
Invite non-black men into your pickup games brehs


----------



## Shula (Jul 19, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> These calls are obviously not coincidence happening with this kind of frequency by accident. Can black Twitter use it's ex white husband finding skills to track down the clandestine group that's organizing these police calls?



I remember a thread a couple(?) of weeks ago saying we felt like this was organized. Amazingly enough, I did see someone on Black Twitter make a similar comment but I'm not sure if someone is looking into it. They need to find a way to hold these people making nuisance calls accountable. I don't really see them stopping any time soon since it's working in most cases.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 19, 2018)

*Video: 

*


----------

